# The date is set!



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

As of Feb. 22nd. I will be divorced!!


It's weird, after a year of separation and trying to work past my feelings. I knew I would be to this point from Dday. Why did I wait a year? I guess so I could know at least I tried and just didn't give up. 

The biggest lesson I learned was that I will no longer let someone control and disrespect me, and that any kind of cheating is an instant deal breaker. 

I am not perfect or gorgeous, but I do deserve to be truly loved and respected. 

Now I am going to mourn the loss of my marriage, take time to heal me. Enjoy time with friends and family and focus of doing things I want and enjoy. 

We only get 1 life, and I am going to enjoy the rest of mine being me!! Not who someone else wants me to be. I am not going to live in fear and shame.

I am continuing with my IC and my group counseling. 

I thank all here that have dealt with all my posts and indecisiveness through this past year.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good for you girl! You deserve to be happy!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

bravo!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I am getting nervous about Friday. I am not so much nervous about divorcing him, as I am having to face him. I know it will be short and sweet, but I get close to an anxiety attack when I think too much about it. Glad I have counseling tomorrow and my group counseling Thursday night before. I'm hoping that will help...

I feel like a chicken cause I know I would feel better if I could have someone go with me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I am getting nervous about Friday. I am not so much nervous about divorcing him, as I am having to face him. I know it will be short and sweet, but I get close to an anxiety attack when I think too much about it. Glad I have counseling tomorrow and my group counseling Thursday night before. I'm hoping that will help...
> 
> I feel like a chicken cause I know I would feel better if I could have someone go with me.


Cool

Firm

Dispassionate

Is your lawyer going with you?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Cool
> 
> Firm
> 
> ...



First off,, so glad to hear from you!!! 

No, I don't think attorney is going,maybe I should call and see? I guess we are just going in to see the magistrate, said it would only take like 10 minutes... I am most nervous about being around him before and when we walk out. I think I'm going to go the bathroom or something after, so I don't have to walk out with him.... avoidance... I am freaking out.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

You will be fine. You are almost there.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> First off,, so glad to hear from you!!!
> 
> No, I don't think attorney is going,maybe I should call and see? I guess we are just going in to see the magistrate, said it would only take like 10 minutes... I am most nervous about being around him before and when we walk out. I think I'm going to go the bathroom or something after, so I don't have to walk out with him.... avoidance... I am freaking out.


Tell your lawyer you are paying him/her and he/she needs to be there.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I am going to call and find out. I also thought about calling one of the advocates from my DV counseling and see if one of them will come.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I am going to call and find out. I also thought about calling one of the advocates from my DV counseling and see if one of them will come.


Good luck!

I'm glad to bump back into you also.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Well it's over and done. I will now be moving forums. 

My son took me, and my attorney was there also. It went pretty quick. I worried, because when they asked him if he was agreeing with the dissolution, he was crying and took like 45 seconds to answer..... 

I just looked straight ahead at the magistrate the whole time.. in fact, when he was crying,, I almost wanted to laugh...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Well it's over and done. I will now be moving forums.
> 
> My son took me, and my attorney was there also. It went pretty quick. I worried, because when they asked him if he was agreeing with the dissolution, he was crying and took like 45 seconds to answer.....
> 
> I just looked straight ahead at the magistrate the whole time.. in fact, when he was crying,, I almost wanted to laugh...


You reached indifference!

Congratulations on breaking free from your abuser.


----------

